# Free: Java Moss and floaties.



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Edit. All free to first person here. Bag of Java Moss. $5. Cloverdale.

Fern gone. Moss still available, along with free floaties.


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Fern gone. Moss still available.


----------



## dssv (Jan 1, 2012)

have any moss left?? msg me Dave thanks..


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Moss still available. I will throw in a lot of floatie plants as well.


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Bump. It is a very good sized piece of moss.


----------



## PlantedAquariums (Mar 24, 2012)

HAy Tom,

any moss left ?? i'm in

cheers,

Terrence
[email protected]


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

PlantedAquariums said:


> HAy Tom,
> 
> any moss left ?? i'm in
> 
> ...


 Yes, lots left. But I am in Cloverdale. PM me if interested.

Tom


----------



## PlantedAquariums (Mar 24, 2012)

do you ever venture to vancouver ie downtown or Burnaby, Richmond area?

cheers,

Terrence


----------



## PlantedAquariums (Mar 24, 2012)

where is cloverdale?

cheers


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

PlantedAquariums said:


> do you ever venture to vancouver ie downtown or Burnaby, Richmond area?
> 
> cheers,
> 
> ...


 I will be going to Bard on the Beach, near the Planetarium, on Saturday the 23rd.

Cloverdale is right next to the middle-of-nowhere. I am near highway 10 & 57th Ave. Google v3s 8y3 for a map.


----------



## Sliver (Apr 19, 2011)

TomC said:


> Cloverdale is right next to the middle-of-nowhere. I am near highway 10 & 57th Ave. Google v3s 8y3 for a map.


hahaha awesome!


----------



## PlantedAquariums (Mar 24, 2012)

Hi Tom,
I need to meet up with you, If you could email me direct [email protected] I will see the email right away ....the 23rd sounds good..I just dirted two more tanks today It will give me time to get them ready Im using them as a grow tanks...by chance you know anyone with the following. 
1. Blyxa Japonica
2. Myriophyllum Tuberculatum
3. hemianthus callitrichoides 'cuba
cheers


----------



## PlantedAquariums (Mar 24, 2012)

Hi Tom,
I need to meet up with you, If you could email me direct [email protected] I will see the email right away ....the 23rd sounds good..I just dirted two more tanks today It will give me time to get them ready Im using them as a grow tanks...by chance you know anyone with the following.
1. Blyxa Japonica
2. Myriophyllum Tuberculatum
3. hemianthus callitrichoides 'cuba
cheers


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Very generous portion of Java Moss, plus some elodia, hornwort, and other floaties. $10. Cloverdale.


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

TomC said:


> Very generous portion of Java Moss, plus some elodia, hornwort, and other floaties. $10. Cloverdale.


 Bump. All for $5 now. Fills a 1 foot diameter bucket to four inches deep.


----------



## sarcastickitten (May 26, 2012)

Wish I could make it out to your area... :-(


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

sarcastickitten said:


> Wish I could make it out to your area... :-(


 So do I.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Moss ships well in the mail...in case you guys wanted to go that route. Damp newspaper in a zip lock baggie.


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Bump. All free now.


----------



## sarcastickitten (May 26, 2012)

I don't think I'll survive the bus trip out that way... bummer....  any chance you're coming near coquitlam?? lol


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

sarcastickitten said:


> I don't think I'll survive the bus trip out that way... bummer....  any chance you're coming near coquitlam?? lol


 Sorry, I bus it too. Plants gone pending pickup by Annie.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

PlantedAquariums said:


> where is cloverdale?
> 
> cheers


Your kidding right!


----------

